

UpCounsel's Legal Marketplace Finds The Right Lawyer for the Job - mfaustman
http://betakit.com/2012/07/06/upcounsels-legal-marketplace-finds-the-best-lawyer-for-the-job

======
grabeh
The legal market is certainly open to disruption but one issue sprung to mind
when reading the post.

I appreciate that personal vetting is something which you feel necessary to
ensure a good service but what about the risk of opening yourself up to legal
issues if an attorney you have vetted then provides negligent advice?

I would argue that personal vetting has created a duty of care which would not
otherwise be present if you simply relied on the State Bar's database.

I imagine you have thought about this and the risk of the above is outweighed
by your desire to ensure a good service but just something that sprung to my
mind.

------
rprasad
How is this different from what Avvo and RocketLawyer already do? There's
another competitor, from a law school dropout that also launched to much
traffic last year (I forgot what it was called).

What does this site/service do better than existing, established players?

What unique benefits does this site/service provide that the other sites do
not?

